
Ask HN: How does this man have access to every DNS query worldwide? - jtbayly
In the article linked below, a man named &quot;Max&quot; is reputed to be able to view worldwide DNS requests in realtime. How is this possible?
 https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.newyorker.com&#x2F;magazine&#x2F;2018&#x2F;10&#x2F;15&#x2F;was-there-a-connection-between-a-russian-bank-and-the-trump-campaign
======
jtbayly
And while I'm at it, how can he tell when an email is sent from the domain
he's watching? That wouldn't be possible just from being able to see DNS
traffic, would it?

